# supermarket shopping



## ellej_d (Jul 3, 2010)

i am wanting to buy baking powder........wanting to bake a cake and have it rise!! can anyone please tell me what it is called in italy and how they sell it in the supermarket, ie packet, tin, etc. thanks.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

ellej_d said:


> i am wanting to buy baking powder........wanting to bake a cake and have it rise!! can anyone please tell me what it is called in italy and how they sell it in the supermarket, ie packet, tin, etc. thanks.


I believe lievito in polvere is what you are looking for.
Should be available in packets.


----------

